
Ask HN: What should I learn? - dominotw
Hi, I happened upon 2 month free open slot in my life. I am hoping to learn something that would help my career&#x2F;employability. I am web dev that has been doing some containerization&#x2F;devops type of stuff past couple of years. But I want to level up into something more. Thank you for your help.
======
organharvester
Data Analysis with R?

